# Air Pump Brand Review?



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

What air pump you would suggest to use (quiet and quality is good)? 

Thank you!


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

tetra whisper.., i have the 60 gallon model and its great


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought two of these: Amazon.com: JW Pet Company Fusion Air Pump 500 Aquarium Air Pump: Kitchen & Dining

Super quiet and powerful.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I just purchased a Marina for my shrimp tank. Very quiet.


----------



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

Any makes and models to stay away from? Reading this thread, it seams you can't go wrong. Wish more things were like that!


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

What size tank? I heard really good things about aquaclean as being the best biofilter out there. Not to say they're the best filter, but the best biofilter.

What sort of tank is it, different filters have different strong points.


----------



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

Tetra whisper 40 in my 29gal tank. I hide it into chest under the tank. Noiseless.


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

I also suggest the 5G (Top Fin 10 Power Filter) or the tetra whisper. 

The tetra makes the least amount of noise. SO i suggest this the most.


----------

